# Flecken auf der Unterseite



## Maddin (5. Mai 2002)

Moin, moin....

Kann mir jemand sagen, woher manche Butts diese komischen dunklen Flecken auf der hellen Unterseite bekommen und was die zu bedeuten haben??

Danke!


----------



## Mühle (5. Mai 2002)

Hi Maddin,
habe ich auch schon sehr oft beobachtet. Vor allem bei Flundern, bei Schollen und Klieschen seltener.
Es handelt sich um reine Pigmentstörungen, die nichts zu bedeuten haben, habe ich mal gelesen.

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Maddin (5. Mai 2002)

Genau, kommt wohl nur bei Flundern vor. Allerdings hat ein Bekannter schon festgestellt, dass es an einigen Stränden verstärkt auftritt.....und das muss ja irgendwie einen Grund haben...hm ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Mai 2002)

@ maddin
das hat wohl was mit Vererbung zu tun
(Bienen und Blumen, Du weißt schon  :q )


----------



## Seehund (6. Mai 2002)

Andere Frage, gleich Problematik ;+ 

Warum haben einige Menschen Sommersprossen, Muttermale usw. und andere weniger?

Das ist halt so, ich habe da keine Erklärung für. Aber selbst beim Weissen Heilbut kommen die dunklen Hautstörungen auf der sonst weissen Seite vor.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## chippog (6. Mai 2002)

kann die pigmenttheorie noch um eine erweitern, wobei, wie ich gehört habe, beide richtig sein sollen. irgendwelche für uns menschen unschädliche parasiten sollen in manchen fällen auch zu den flecken führen. alles laut fischbiologen in schweden, von denen ich allerdings im moment nicht die namen habe. die frage wurde nämlich auch per internet gestellt und beantwortet. chippog


----------



## Maddin (6. Mai 2002)

@Chippog
Weisst du noch ungefähr, wo du das gelesen hast? 

Also nicht nur was mit Bienen, Blumen und Storchgeschichten


----------



## chippog (8. Mai 2002)

war auf schwedisch, muss noch mal graben, ob ich den link noch irgendwo habe, aber frühstens in drei wochen. bin mämlich auf angel- und fresstournee erst auf fehmarn und dann in mittelnorwegen. chippog


----------



## Martin1 (10. Mai 2002)

Platte mit Flecken schmecken aber genauso gut wie Die ohne Flecken auf der Unterseite.

          Gruß Martin


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Mai 2002)

Habe auch schon mal einen Platten gefangen, der auf beiden Seiten komplett dunkel war.
... und das war bestimmt nicht in der Nähe eines Genlabores, AKW oder ähnlichem.

Aber habt ihr auch schon festgestellt, das es &quot;rechte und linke&quot; Platte gibt.
Will meinen bei manchen sind die Laichorgane rechts und bei manchen links.
Hat das was mit dem Geschlecht zu tun ( wegen Schonzeit)
oder ist das auch nur einen Laune von &quot;Mutter Natur&quot; ?



&quot;Tight lines&quot;

Stephan


----------



## Mühle (13. Mai 2002)

@ Stephan,
ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß es eine Laune der Natur sein soll. Die Platten wandeln sich ja erst in einem gewissen Stadium zu Platten um. Es gibt Erhebungen, die angeben, wie hoch der Anteil von rechtsseitigen und linksseitigen Fischen der einzelnen Arten sein soll. Zwischen den Arten gibt es nämlich nochmal Unterschiede. Bei FLundern ist der Anteil an linksseitigen Fischen z.B. ein anderer als bei Schollen.
Genaueres kann ich Dir im Moment leider auch nicht mitteilen.

GRuß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Der Reisser (16. Mai 2002)

Moin Mühle
wie hälst du Flunder, Schollen und Klieschen auseinander? Ich streich ihnen über den Rücken.


----------



## Mühle (16. Mai 2002)

@ Reisser
stimmt schon. Manchmal sind Flunder und Scholle nicht ganz leicht auseinander zu halten. Klieschen sieht man es ja eigentlich immer schnell an.
Wenn Flundern stark ausgeprägte Punkte oder FLecken auf der dunklen Seite haben, könnte man sie in der Tat manchmal mit Schollen verwechseln. Dann hilft in der Tat die Streichprobe. Ist der Finger wund, war&acute;s ne Flunder.
Wohl dem, der sich das Schuppen spart!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Der Reisser (16. Mai 2002)

@Mühle
meine Theorie beim streicheln ist:
von und zum Schwanz glatt = Flunder
von  Kopf zum Schwanz glatt, entgegen Rauh = Flunder
von und zum Schwanz rauh = Kliesche
vielleicht weiss einer ein besseres Unterscheidungsmerkmal und kann es uns ganz genau erklären.
bis bald


----------



## chippog (17. Mai 2002)

lieber reisser! der ansatz war ja schon prima, jetzt musst du nur noch die fische richtig zuordnen.

in beide richtungen glatt:      scholle
in beide richtungen rauh:       flunder
von vorne nach hinten glatt und von
hinten nach vorne rauh:         kliesche

bei mischlingen vor allem zwischen flunder und scholle scheint der fisch in den meisten fällen in beide richtungen rauh zu sein. oftmals tauchen auch die sieben kleinen erhöhungen der scholle am kopf auf. ein gutes bestimmungsbuch hilft in der regel recht weit, so wie ein erfarener angler. viel spass beim artenbestimmen wünsche chippog und natürlich skitfiske!


----------



## Der Reisser (17. Mai 2002)

na siehste Chippog man lernt nie aus.


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2002)

habe das thema noch mal hoch geholt, aber leider die schwedische homepage noch nicht wieder aufgetan, wo das thema mit der dunkelen unterseite diskutiert wurde. ich bleibe bei gelegenheit am ball. chippog


----------



## Blenni (21. Juli 2002)

@Reisser
Bei den Klieschen beschreibt die Seitenlinie über der Brustflosse einen deutlichen Halbkreis. Das ist ein ganz sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu Flunder und Scholle. Bei denen verläuft die Seitenlinie im Vergleich zur Kliesche fast gerade.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Kunze (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo! Hilft euch das weiter. ;+  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juli 2002)

Wenn bei uns Plattfische auf den Tisch gibt, dann sagen mir immer &quot;Heut, gibt es Butt&quot;. Es sei denn, es gibt Steinbutt, den kann jeder bei uns unterscheiden. Meist sind es aber Flundern oder Strombutt! :q  :q  :q 
Gute Seite Kunze


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2002)

@ kunze! was du nicht mit einer internetadresse erschlagen kannst, gibt es einfach nicht... du bist eben immer eine homepage voraus... danke und weiter so

da dies hier ja der versuch eines plattfischthemas ist und wir gerne vom &quot;einfach nur butt&quot; wegkommen möchten, zumal kliesche, scholle und flunder eben auch recht unterschiedlich schmecken, bin ich natürlich ehr an unterscheidungsmerkmalen interessiert als an über einen kamm geschorene plattis.

strombutt war mir neu, ist lokal?

skitfiske! chippog


----------

